#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Китайский >  > > >  >  >  Самый маленький полиглот России Белла Девяткина

## Еше Нинбо

Девочка в 4 года свободно общается на шести иностранных языках: китайском, английском, арабском, немецком, французском, испанском. На китайском и английском она говорит очень чисто, про другие языки не скажу, не знаю их.

----------

Алик (31.10.2016), Владимир Николаевич (31.10.2016), Дубинин (31.10.2016)

----------


## Aion

Жаль девочку... :Cry:

----------

Фил (31.10.2016)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Она играет, это доставляет ей радость. Когда человек учится с интересом, это как игра и это приносит ему радость. С ней работают преподаватели-носители языков в форме игры. А мы учим один-два языка из под палки в школе, затем в институте, не слыша иностранную речь, не сильно умея общаться с носителями языка и результаты поэтому слабые. Ребёнок непосредственный, поэтому он не боится общаться на иностранном языке, а у взрослого человека много психологических блоков.

----------


## Крымский

> Она играет, это доставляет ей радость. Когда человек учится с интересом, это как игра и это приносит ему радость. С ней работают преподаватели-носители языков в форме игры. А мы учим один-два языка из под палки в школе, затем в институте, не слыша иностранную речь, не сильно умея общаться с носителями языка и результаты поэтому слабые. Ребёнок непосредственный, поэтому он не боится общаться на иностранном языке, а у взрослого человека много психологических блоков.


Если язык это инстинкт, то "выучить" его естественным образом можно только в специальном возрастном окне в детстве (предположительно, лет до 10).
Однако, за перегруз в плане освоенных грамматик, обязательно придётся чем-то заплатить во взрослом возрасте. 
Система сбалансирована, окно закрывается и это закреплено отбором. Следовательно, многоязыкость излишняя - явное отклонение, природа не оценила  :Smilie:

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Это и есть психологические барьеры взрослых людей, которые ставят себе ограничения. У детей ограничений нет.

Даодэцзин Лао-Цзы, глава 55

"Имеющий глубокое Дэ подобен новорождённому.
Его не жалят ядовитые насекомые. Его не ранят хищные звери и птицы. Его кости слабые, мышцы мягкие, но он крепко хватает руками...
Он кричит весь день, но его голос не хрипнет, что говорит о предельном достижении гармонии. Знающий гармонию, называется вечным. Знающий вечное, называется просветленным..."

----------


## Фил

> Жаль девочку...


Почему?
Некогда на лавочке яги попить я вепором подымить?  :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (31.10.2016)

----------


## Алик

> Жаль девочку...


А мне жаль других детей, которым родители не смогли сделать такой чудесный подарок.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (31.10.2016)

----------


## Aion

> Почему?


Судьбы вундеркиндов очень часто складываются трагически...

----------


## Фил

> Судьбы вундеркиндов очень часто складываются трагически...


Да, но другого варианта нет.
Не отуплять же намеренно. Тогда еще трагичнее будет.

----------


## Дубинин

> Почему?
> Некогда на лавочке яги попить я вепором подымить?


Её уже подсадили на наркотик "одобрения"- сих действий, и чем старше, тем ей специализированней придётся добывать это "восхищение- одобрение", за счёт иных нейронных связей ибо количество нейронов строго заданно да и связи детства самые устойчивые, отсель её "обезьяна" обречена ублажать себя только таким способом- в ущерб иным способностям (конечно зависит от массы мозга в целом).

----------

Крымский (31.10.2016), Чагна Дордже (01.11.2016)

----------


## Aion

> Да, но другого варианта нет.
> Не отуплять же намеренно. Тогда еще трагичнее будет.


Какого другого варианта? Вы о чём?

----------


## Фил

> Какого другого варианта? Вы о чём?


Ребенок уже вундеркинд.
Что с ним можно сделать, как не развивать способности?

----------


## Aion

> Ребенок уже вундеркинд.
> Что с ним можно сделать, как не развивать способности?


Постараться не лишать ребёнка детства. Для здоровья это важнее способностей.

----------


## Фил

> Постараться не лишать ребёнка детства. Для здоровья это важнее способностей.


Для здоровья можно заниматься спортом. 
Детство - это не обязательно бесцельное шатание по двору или улице.

----------


## Aion

> Для здоровья можно заниматься спортом.


Имелось в виду психическое здоровье.



> Детство - это не обязательно бесцельное шатание по двору или улице.


А кто кроме вас тут говорит о бесцельном шатании по двору или улице и какое отношение это самое бесцельное шатание имеет к обсуждению?

----------


## Фил

> Имелось в виду психическое здоровье.


 Каким образом знания повредят психическому здоровью?

----------


## Фил

А я понял Вас.
Я ролик то не смотрел.
Родители цирк из этого решили устроить  :Smilie: 
Да, вот это конечно, отстой!  :Frown:

----------


## Aion

> Каким образом знания повредят психическому здоровью?


Всё хорошо в меру. В случае вундеркиндов мера, увы, чересчур превышается...

----------


## Фил

> Всё хорошо в меру. В случае вундеркиндов мера, увы, чересчур превышается...


Я в этом то проблему не вижу, а вот в делании из своего ребенка персонажа "цирка-уродов" это проблема.
Причем у ее родителей.

----------


## Алик

На мой взгляд, дети инстинктивно до определенного возраста повторяют всё за взрослыми ( чтобы получить первые навыки выживания), потом, по мере взросления, наступает период нигилизма, когда они уже пользуются собственным опытом - так происходит приспособление к меняющемуся миру (и это тоже на уровне инстинктов ). Так что первые годы жизни самые важные, а мы их в эти годы, наоборот, прячем от жизни, от знаний,  чтобы не перенапряглись, не лишились тех бессмысленных забав, которыми нас занимали наши родители. И судьбы у вундеркиндов печальные только оттого, что они выделяются среди остальных детей. А вот, если бы все дети использовали свой потенциал, как эта девочка, не было бы проблемы вундеркиндов. (Имхо).

----------


## Фил

> Всё хорошо в меру. В случае вундеркиндов мера, увы, чересчур превышается...


У них просто другая мера. Учить всегда приходится на пределе возможностей, у них их больше.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Кмк., нормально с ней всё будет. Пойдёт в специализированную школу с углублённым изучением. Дальше в дип.отношений или в ин.яз.

(  п.с. имя Белла, ктот из родителей скорее потомок немцев, и скорее всего преподаватель иностранных языков\ка. если не оба)

----------

Фил (31.10.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Кмк., нормально с ней всё будет. Пойдёт в специализированную школу с углублённым изучением. Дальше в дип.отношений или в ин.яз.
> 
> (  п.с. имя Белла, ктот из родителей скорее потомок немцев, и скорее всего преподаватель иностранных языков\ка. если не оба)


Только в телевизор поменьше надо!

----------

Владимир Николаевич (31.10.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> (  п.с. имя Белла, ктот из родителей скорее потомок немцев, и скорее всего преподаватель иностранных языков\ка. если не оба)


Белла...

----------


## Крымский

> Это и есть психологические барьеры взрослых людей, которые ставят себе ограничения. У детей ограничений нет.


Нет, генетические же. Инстинкт разворачивается в окне возрастном, а дальше уже механизмы не работают такие, к размножению начинают готовить  :Smilie:

----------


## Aion

> У них просто другая мера. Учить всегда приходится на пределе возможностей, у них их больше.


Мера  психического здоровья одна, не придумывайте. А учить приходится в каждом конкретном случае по-разному, и предел возможности к этому не имеет ни какого отношения.

----------


## Фил

> Мера  психического здоровья одна, не придумывайте. А учить приходится в каждом конкретном случае по-разному, и предел возможности к этому не имеет ни какого отношения.


ну и как отразится на психическом здоровье занятия языками в меру своих сил???

----------


## Aion

> ну и как отразится на психическом здоровье занятия языками в меру своих сил???


Поживём, увидим. Но имелась в виду отнюдь не мера своих сил. Вы вообще понимаете, в чём трагедия вундеркиндов? У меня устойчивое ощущение, что у вас детей нет. Я прав?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Фил

> Поживём, увидим. Но имелась в виду отнюдь не мера своих сил. Вы вообще понимаете, в чём трагедия вундеркиндов? У меня устойчивое ощущение, что у вас детей нет. Я прав?


Нет. У меня двое детей.
Не понимаю в чем трагедия вундеркиндов.
Знаком с некоторыми - никакой трагедии.
Наоборот - полноценная и яркая жизнь.

----------

Aion (31.10.2016), Владимир Николаевич (31.10.2016)

----------


## Aion

> Нет. У меня двое детей.


И что, вундеркиндов выращиваете, на пределе возможностей?  :EEK!:

----------


## Фил

> И что, вундеркиндов выращиваете, на пределе сил?


На пределе сил - да. Но не вундеркиндов. 
Были бы вундеркинды, расслабился бы.
А так приходится не отставать от массы.

----------


## Aion

> На пределе сил - да. Но не вундеркиндов. 
> Были бы вундеркинды, расслабился бы.
> А так приходится не отставать от массы.


Ну и слава богу! Были бы вундеркинды, хлебнули бы с ними горя.  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Ну и слава богу! Были бы вундеркинды, хлебнули бы с ними горя.


Не знаю. По моему, что так, что так.

----------


## Фил

Мендельсон вообще, сам музыку писал, сам занимался. Папа банкир только по счетам платил. Ничего делать не надо.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Мендельсон вообще, сам музыку писал, сам занимался. Папа банкир только по счетам платил. Ничего делать не надо.


А с Моцартом всё было наоборот... И что теперь делать? : )

----------


## Фил

С Моцартом наоборот, но я что-то не представляю, чтобы Моцарт переживал, что у него "детства не было"

----------


## Юй Кан

> С Моцартом наоборот, но я что-то не представляю, чтобы Моцарт переживал, что у него "детства не было"


Есть биографический роман Дэвида Вейса "Возвышенное и земное"...
Вольфганг жёстко очень жил, усилиями папы и всё такое: чуть не на износ.
У него вариантов выбора, кроме обусловленного отцом, не было.
Так уж класнно совпало, что он оказался просто от природы создан для музыки, а иначе был бы несчастным ребёнком, вроде детей Никитиных, если знаете...

----------

Aion (01.11.2016), Дубинин (31.10.2016), Фил (01.11.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> Мендельсон вообще, сам музыку писал, сам занимался. Папа банкир только по счетам платил. Ничего делать не надо.


Наши свойства "творить" обусловлены полями мозга- жёстко отпущенными природой и у всех разными по величине. Заставить или соблазнить, можно лишь на то, на что хватит некого усреднённого материала (количество нейронов в нужном поле), да же имитировать чужой успех, или манипулировать кусками придуманного- выйдет у всех по разному, но вообще прорывно творить где-то.., это у единиц возможно.

----------

Крымский (01.11.2016)

----------


## Vega

> Мендельсон вообще, сам музыку писал, сам занимался. Папа банкир только по счетам платил. Ничего делать не надо.


Жесть.....

----------


## Фил

> Жесть.....


Почему жесть? Он в 13 лет был профессиональным композитором. Кем бы он еще мог быть с такими данными? Инвестиционным банкиром?

----------


## Фил

> Есть биографический роман Дэвида Вейса "Возвышенное и земное"...
> Вольфганг жёстко очень жил, усилиями папы и всё такое: чуть не на износ.
> У него вариантов выбора, кроме обусловленного отцом, не было.
> Так уж класнно совпало, что он оказался просто от природы создан для музыки, а иначе был бы несчастным ребёнком, вроде детей Никитиных, если знаете...


А что с детьми Никитиных?
Я не в курсе. Сейчас посмотрел, вроде ничего плохого с ними не произошло.

----------


## Альбина

> это у единиц возможно.



Eдиницa!
Кому она нужна? !
Голос единицы
тоньше писка.
Кто ее услышит? -
Разве жена!
И то
если не на базаре,
а близко.
Партия -
это
единый ураган,
из голосов cnpeccoвaнный
тихих и тонких,
от него
лoпaются
yкpeплeния врага,
как в канонаду
от пушек
перепонки.
Плохо человеку,
когда он один.
Горе одному,
один не воин -
каждый дюжий
ему господин,
и даже слабые,
если двое.
А если
в партию
сгрудились малые -
сдайся, враг,
замри
и ляг!
Партия -
рука миллионопалая,
сжатая
в один
громящий кулак.
Единица - вздор,
единица - ноль,
один -
даже если
очень важный -
не подымет
простое
пятивершковое бревно,
тем более
дом пятиэтажный.
Партия -
это
миллионов плечи,
друг к другу
прижатые туго.


Единица -ноль?
Говоришь …. вздор?
Да кто ты без нее ,откуда весь такой важный?
Приглядись-ка  , кто там нарисован на рубле
Которые не хило заполняют твой бумажник.

Всмотрись в это лицо с бородкой
Раскинь серым веществом
Что может единица? 
Хорошо  подумал?

Название поэмы  прочти ,идиот.
Очки дать  или так пойдет?

Сам ты -вздор
Певец революции
Смотри
Сколько вокруг людей идет
Единице вторя
Жизнь свою готовы отдать
Чтобы не было больше горя.

А про партию - зачет 
Точно сказал
Как обычно 
Четко и круто
Партия - 
это 
миллионов плечи, 
друг к другу 
прижатые тупо (тьюфу ты ..туго).

----------

Дубинин (01.11.2016), Фил (01.11.2016)

----------


## Крымский

> ... но вообще прорывно творить где-то.., это у единиц возможно.


А страдать отлично у всех получается при этом!
Особенно по поводам превратностей судьбы и "недопонятости" миром

----------

Дубинин (01.11.2016)

----------


## Дордже

А давайте обсудим методу как интересно ее обучают?  У меня есть дочка, я вообще не представляю КАК в 3-4 года можно научить иностранному! Тыкать картинки и запоминать слова - памяти в этом возрасте нету. Что такое глагол и грамматика в 4 года - это как квантовая физика. Ребенок каждые 10 секунд отвлекается и думает о игрушках, хочет спать. У нас с 1го класса (6 лет) английский и с 5го немецкий. Это при том что ребенок, читая на русском, половину не понимает

----------

Владимир Николаевич (01.11.2016), Фил (01.11.2016)

----------


## Дордже

Посмотрел ролик, считаю его постановой. Белла повисла на вопросе на русском -ты что, целый день учишься? Не знаю! Мой ребенок также) И при этом ни секунды не задумываясь ответила на какой планете мы живем, что в центре солнечной системы, и чемы мы дышим. Это заготовленный скрипт, имхо

----------

Фил (01.11.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А давайте обсудим методу как интересно ее обучают?  У меня есть дочка, я вообще не представляю КАК в 3-4 года можно научить иностранному! Тыкать картинки и запоминать слова - памяти в этом возрасте нету. Что такое глагол и грамматика в 4 года - это как квантовая физика. Ребенок каждые 10 секунд отвлекается и думает о игрушках, хочет спать. У нас с 1го класса (6 лет) английский и с 5го немецкий. Это при том что ребенок, читая на русском, половину не понимает


имхо: Создавать временами окунание в языковую среду изучаемого языка. В основном это конечно занятия в школе, кружки, переписка со сверстниками из другой страны, игры. Сейчас  наверное хорошо можно использовать компьютерные игры на иностранном языке,  общение через сеть, просмотр интересных мультфильмов\фильмов. Есть ещё всякие каналы с короткими историями, где можно одну и туже историю посмотреть и послушать на разных языках (родном и изучаемом) напр. : https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCHD...I0paLJj6P-f2sA

----------


## Алик

> А давайте обсудим методу как интересно ее обучают?  У меня есть дочка, я вообще не представляю КАК в 3-4 года можно научить иностранному! Тыкать картинки и запоминать слова - памяти в этом возрасте нету. Что такое глагол и грамматика в 4 года - это как квантовая физика. Ребенок каждые 10 секунд отвлекается и думает о игрушках, хочет спать. У нас с 1го класса (6 лет) английский и с 5го немецкий. Это при том что ребенок, читая на русском, половину не понимает


На видео же папа ( начлаб на каком-то радиозаводе) сказал, что девочку учат носители языка, и учат играя! Вот, на мой взгляд,  2 ключевых момента. Если сажать ребёнка за парту и заставлять заучивать слова и определения - появится стойкое отвращение к учёбе и, соответственно, неприятие и понимание ненужности запоминаемого ). А вот если то же самое ребёнку становится необходимым, чтобы полноценно играть - то оно, на мой взгляд, само собой запомнится, возраст такой. То же и с грамматикой, и с Солнечной системой - может, они в это  играют, а не в куклы.
В нашей семье тоже с этим  были проблемы : и дочка 2 языка с детского сада учила, и сын английский и китайский уже который год учит, а что не спросишь - не знает. Хотя у дочки сейчас оба языка разговорные, т.к. с иностранцами работает ( понадобилось для работы  - и всё вспомнила). Надеюсь, у сына тоже так получится - попадёт в языковую среду и заговорит).

----------

Владимир Николаевич (01.11.2016)

----------


## Алексей Л

По английски говорит хорошо и непонятно откуда имена динозавров в 4 года знает, а бы на этот ворос не ответил, хотя уже много лет живу за границей

----------


## Крымский

> А давайте обсудим методу как интересно ее обучают?


Просто разговаривая с ней и в её присутствии постоянно. Языковой инстинкт обрабатывает грамматики без активного участия интеллекта, 
словарный запас увеличивается сам собой, много готовых конструкций запоминается, автоматизм реакций и применения нарабатывается стремительно.
Я был в детстве сам таким и у меня один из сыновей такой.

----------

Алексей Л (01.11.2016), Владимир Николаевич (01.11.2016), Дордже (06.11.2016), Дубинин (01.11.2016), Фил (01.11.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> А что с детьми Никитиных?
> Я не в курсе. Сейчас посмотрел, вроде ничего плохого с ними не произошло.


Ну, с эпитетом "несчастные" я малость того... : )
Вот здесь -- и об особенностях их детств (множ. ч. : ): http://pandoraopen.ru/2012-07-01/sem...ent-roditelej/

Но в общем случае из вундеркиндов вырастают обычные люди, в меру одарённые. Что, бывает, приводит со временем к внутреннему конфликту: был особенным и подавал изрядные надежды, а в итоге -- ничего особенного не выросло.

Сам учился в одном классе с парнем, дважды легко перескочившим через класс (в параллельном классе учился ещё один мой и сегодня друг, перескочивший через класс единожды). Втроём мы ездили поступать в МФТИ, куда они с первой попытки поступили без меня... : )
У них по жизни вышло примерно то же, что и у детей Никитиных: стали обыкновенными... московскими физиками.

----------

Aion (01.11.2016), Крымский (01.11.2016), Фил (01.11.2016)

----------


## Фил

Я так и понял. Но вот именно, что развивай не развивай.....
А вот если у ребенка способности врожденные, то грех талант закапывать.

----------


## Алик

> Я так и понял. Но вот именно, что развивай не развивай.....
> А вот если у ребенка способности врожденные, то грех талант закапывать.


На мой взгляд, это не просто грех, а преступление. Жаль, что нет такой статьи  в УК.

----------

Фил (01.11.2016)

----------


## Vega

> Почему жесть? Он в 13 лет был профессиональным композитором. Кем бы он еще мог быть с такими данными? Инвестиционным банкиром?


Жесть в том, что было сказано -  "ничего не надо  было делать, и папа  только платил"...
 Моцарта мучали, а этот сам...
Смешно...

----------


## Фил

> Жесть в том, что было сказано -  "ничего не надо  было делать, и папа  только платил"...
>  Моцарта мучали, а этот сам...
> Смешно...


Да, Мендельсон был очень крутой!
Он с детства знал кто он и что ему надо.
Кстати... видимо не случайно...

----------


## Vega

> Да, Мендельсон был очень крутой!
> Он с детства знал кто он и что ему надо.
> Кстати... видимо не случайно...



Всё было к его услугам,  да, крутой, а музыка слащавая..

----------


## Фил

> Всё было к его услугам,  да, крутой, а музыка слащавая..


Я не представляю, чтобы кто-то из детей сегодняшних инвестиционных банкиров в 13 лет что-то подобное делал. А музыка - это же эпоха романтизма.

----------


## Vega

> Я не представляю, чтобы кто-то из детей сегодняшних инвестиционных банкиров в 13 лет что-то подобное делал. А музыка - это же эпоха романтизма.


Романтик №1 в музыке - Шуберт.. 
И папа-банкир Мендельсона здесь ни при чём..
 Папу надо в покое оставить..

----------


## Алик

Спасибо за обсуждение Мендельсона.) Сейчас слушаю его музыку и балдею.

----------

Фил (02.11.2016)

----------


## Vega

> Спасибо за обсуждение Мендельсона.) Сейчас слушаю его музыку и балдею.


А вы это послушайте.. Там всё сразу.. И больше ничего слушать не надо.
Через 12 минут станете музыкальным полиглотом.
(там и товарисч Мендельсон есть)

----------

Дубинин (02.11.2016)

----------

